# يسوع الوديع: لماذا يبّس شجرة التين؟؟



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 يوليو 2011)

*يسوع الوديع: لماذا يبّس شجرة التين؟؟






" وفي الصبح إذ كان راجعا إلى المدينة جاع. فنظر شجرة تين على الطريق وجاء إليها فلم يجد فيها شيئا إلا ورقا فقط. فقال لها لا يكون منك ثمر بعد إلى الأبد. فيبست التينة في الحال. فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين كيف يبست التينة في الحال " (مت21: 18– 20). 
" وفي الغد لما خرجوا من بيت عنيا جاع. فنظر شجرة تين من بعيد عليها ورق وجاء لعله يجد فيها شيئا فلما جاء إليها لم يجد شيئا إلا ورقا. لأنه لم يكن وقت التين. فأجاب يسوع وقال لها لا يأكل احد منك ثمرا بعد إلى الأبد. وكان تلاميذه يسمعون " (مر11 :12-14).
قال أحد المشككين في الكتاب المقدس: " عندما لم يجد يسوع ثمراً على الشجرة جعلها تيبس وحكم عليها بعدم الإثمار، هل كان من المفروض أن يعامل الشجرة بهذه المعاملة؟ حيث أنها لا تستطيع أن تفعل خيراً أو شراً ولذلك فهي ليست مؤهلة لان يحكم عليها بالدمار أو المكافأة! أليس عمل كهذا يعتبر عملاً ظالماً؟ حتى وان كانت الشجرة ليست سوى جماد؟ ".
ووضع آخرين الأسئلة التالية:
1 - كيف يجوع وهو الإله؟؟ وإذا كان الناسوت هو الذي جاع, فكيف لم يستخدم لاهوته في جعل الشجرة تعطي ثمرا فيأكل منها بدلا من لعنها؟
2 – ألم يكن يعلم أن وقت وجود ثمر للتين لم يحن بعد؟
3 - كيف لم يعلم كفلسطيني وبحسب لاهوته أن الشجرة غير مثمرة بدون أن يذهب إليها؟
4 – وهل يأكل من شجرة ويلعنها وهي ليست ملكاً له؟
5 – كيف يحاسب الشجرة الغير عاقلة، والتي لا ذنب لها في عدم وجود ثمر بها؟ 
6 - وهل أخطأت الشجرة مثلما يخطئ الإنسان؟ وهل الشيطان يوسوس للنباتات؟؟
7 - هل يبست التينة في الحال أم في اليوم الثاني؟
وقبل أن نبدأ في إيضاح حقيقة هذه الشبهة والرد على هذه الأسئلة وغيرها يجب أن نضع في الاعتبار النقاط التالية:
1 - أن الرب يسوع المسيح كان يعرف كل شيء ولا يجهل شيء، فهو العالم بكل شيء، كلي العلم والمعرفة، ولا يخفى عليه شيء، " المذّخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم " (كو3:2)، كما يقول الكتاب المقدس، وقد عرف تلاميذه هذه الحقيقة وقالوا له: " الآن نعلم انك عالم بكل شيء ولست تحتاج أن يسألك أحد " (يو30:16)، وقال له القديس بطرس: " يا رب أنت تعلم كل شيء " (يو21 :17)، كما يقول عنه الكتاب: " لأن يسوع من البدء علم من هم الذين لا يؤمنون ومن هو الذي يسلمه " (يو64:6)، وكان يعرف ما يدور في فكر اليهود: " فعلم يسوع خبثهم " (مت22 :18)، " فعلم يسوع أفكارهم " (مت9 :4)، " فللوقت شعر يسوع بروحه إنهم يفكرون هكذا في أنفسهم " (مر2 :8)، " فشعر يسوع بأفكارهم " (لو15 :22).
وكان يعلن لتلاميذه ماذا سيكون وما سيحدث لهم في المستقبل فيقول لهم: " أقول لكم الآن قبل أن يكون حتى متى كان تؤمنون إني أنا هو " (يو13 :19)، " وقلت لكم الآن قبل أن يكون حتى متى كان تؤمنون " (يو14 :29)، " ها أنا قد سبقت وأخبرتكم " (مت24 :25)،" ها أنا قد سبقت وأخبرتكم بكل شيء " (مر13 :23)، ويقول لكل ملاك من ملائكة السبع كنائس التي في آسيا: " أنا عارف أعمالك " (رؤ2 :2؛ 19؛ 3 :1؛ 8؛ 15)، ويقول هو عن تلاميذه ورسله: " أنا اعلم الذين اخترتهم " (يو13 :18). كما يقول الكتاب عنه: " معلومة عند الرب منذ الأزل جميع أعماله " (أع15 :18)، مؤكداً أنه العالم بكل شيء كقوله: " فستعرف جميع الكنائس أني أنا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطي كل واحد منكم بحسب أعماله " (رؤ23:2).
ومن ثم فقد كان دائماً يؤكد لتلاميذه عن حتمية جلده وصلبه وموته وقيامته: " من ذلك الوقت ابتدأ يسوع يظهر لتلاميذه انه ينبغي أن يذهب إلى أورشليم ويتألم كثيرا من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويقتل وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم " (مت21:16)، وعندما أرسل اثنان من تلاميذه ليعدا الفصح وصف لهما ما سيلاقيانه تفصيلياً: " فقال لهما إذا دخلتما المدينة يستقبلكما إنسان حامل جرة ماء. اتبعاه إلى البيت حيث يدخل " (لو10:22-13)، وأنبأ تلاميذه بما سيحدث لأورشليم والهيكل بسبب خطاياها: " يا أورشليم يا أورشليم يا قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين إليها كم مرة أردت أن اجمع أولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها ولم تريدوا. هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خرابا " (مت23 :37و38)، " ثم خرج يسوع ومضى من الهيكل. فتقدم تلاميذه لكي يروه أبنية الهيكل. فقال لهم يسوع أما تنظرون جميع هذه. الحق أقول لكم انه لا يترك ههنا حجر على حجر لا ينقض " (مت24 :1و2).
كما كان الرب يسوع يعرف تماماً، باعتباره العالم بكل شيء وبحسب تجسده وقضائه فترة التجسد في فلسطين، كل شيء عن أشجار التين متى تكون مثمرة ومتى لا يكون فيها ثمر، فهو القائل لتلاميذه، في إشارة لما سيحدث لأورشليم وكرمز لما سيحدث عند نهاية العالم: " فمن شجرة التين تعلّموا المثل. متى صار غصنها رخصا وأخرجت أوراقا تعلمون أن الصيف قريب " (مر13 :28)،
2 – كما وصف الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه بالكرمة الحقيقية والغصن الذي لا يأتي بثمر ينزع: " أنا الكرمة الحقيقية وأبي الكرّام. كل غصن فيّ لا يأتي بثمر ينزعه 000 إن كان احد لا يثبت فيّ يطرح خارجا كالغصن فيجف ويجمعونه ويطرحونه في النار فيحترق " ( يو15 :1-6).
ووصفت إسرائيل بالشجرة التي إذا لم يجد فيها ثمر يقطعها لأنه لا فائدة منها: " وقال هذا المثل. كانت لواحد شجرة تين مغروسة في كرمه. فأتى يطلب فيها ثمرا ولم يجد. فقال للكرام هوذا ثلاثة سنين آتي اطلب ثمرا في هذه التينة ولم أجد. اقطعها. لماذا تبطل الأرض أيضا " (لو13 :6و7). وقد جاء في العهد القديم عن إسرائيل أن الله سينزعهم من الأرض بسبب شرورهم: " نزعا انزعهم يقول الرب. لا عنب في الجفنة ولا تين في التينة والورق ذبل وأعطيهم ما يزول عنهم " (ار8 :13)، " وجدت إسرائيل كعنب في البرية. رأيت آباءكم كباكورة على تينة في أولها. أما هم فجاءوا إلى بعل فغور ونذروا أنفسهم للخزي وصاروا رجسا كما أحبوا " (هو10 :9).
3 – تشتهر فلسطين، خاصة في زمن الرب يسوع المسيح، بزراعة التين بكثافة، بل وكان من المحاصيل الهامة جداً، وتوجد في فلسطين أنواع مختلفة من التين، تختلف في درجه حلاوتها ولونها وتركيبها، فالبعض منها جيد والبعض رديء (ار24: 1-8؛29 :17). وفي فلسطين وفي غيرها من المناطق الدافئة، يعطي شجر التين محصولين في العام الواحد، أحدهما مبكر ينضج في حوالي يونيو ناميا من " الخشب القديم " أي من أغصان صيف العام السابق، وثانيهما - وهو الأهم - في حوالي أغسطس من " الخشب الجديد " أي من أغصان الربيع. 
ومن المعروف أن شجر التين يثمر أولا وبعد الثمار تظهر الأوراق، وبالتالي فالشجرة المورقة لابد وأن تكون مثمرة. وفي أوائل الربيع قبل ظهور الأوراق كانت شجرة التين تنتج ثمارا خضراء طعمها مستساغ للفلاحين، فإذا لم يكن هناك تين اخضر علي الشجرة عندما يبدأ موسم الأوراق في الربيع فلن يكون هناك محصول في أواخر الصيف: " وقال لهم مثلا. انظروا إلى شجرة التين وكل الأشجار. متى أفرخت تنظرون وتعلمون من أنفسكم أن الصيف قد قرب " (لوقا 21: 29 و30). فالشجرة المورقة كانت إعلانا صامتا بأن بها ثمارا لأن الثمار كانت تظهر قبل الأوراق، ولكن يسوع وهو يبحث عن ثمار التين الخضراء لم يجد سوى الأوراق.
4 – وكان في إمكان الرب يسوع، لو أراد أن يجعل الشجرة تثمر في الحال، فهو الذي اشبع خمسة آلاف رجل غير من كان معهم من نساء وأطفال بخمسة أرغفة وسمكتين: " فاخذ الأرغفة الخمسة والسمكتين ورفع نظره نحو السماء وباركهنّ ثم كسّر وأعطى التلاميذ ليقدموا للجمع. فأكلوا وشبعوا جميعا.ثم رفع ما فضل عنهم من الكسر اثنتا عشرة قفة " (لو9 :15-17)، كما اشبع أربعة آلاف آخرين ومن معهم من نساء وأطفال بسبعة خبزات وقليل من صغار السمك: " واخذ السبع خبزات والسمك وشكر وكسر وأعطى تلاميذه والتلاميذ أعطوا الجمع فأكل الجميع وشبعوا. ثم رفعوا ما فضل من الكسر سبعة سلال مملوءة. والآكلون كانوا أربعة آلاف رجل ما عدا النساء والأولاد " (مت15 :36-38)، ولكنه أراد أن يعطيهم درس من تيبس الشجرة.
5 – كان الرب يسوع المسيح دائما ما يستخدم أمثال رمزية، سواء بالرواية، وهي كثيرة، أو أن يقوم هو نفسه بضرب هذا المثل عملياً كما في مثال شجرة التين غير المثمرة، وكان هدفه هو أن يبين أن الإنسان الذي بلا ثمر لا فائدة منه مثل شجرة التين غير المثمرة. كما كانت شجرة التين رمزاً لشعب إسرائيل والذي كان منذ تاريخه الباكر يترك الله ويعبد الأوثان، فكان دائما بلا ثمر، وهنا رمز له الرب يسوع بالتينة غير المثمرة: " وقال هذا المثل. كانت لواحد شجرة تين مغروسة في كرمه. فأتى يطلب فيها ثمرا ولم يجد. فقال للكرام هوذا ثلاثة سنين آتي اطلب ثمرا في هذه التينة ولم أجد. اقطعها. لماذا تبطل الأرض أيضا " (لو13 :6و7)
ولننظر الآن في موقف الرب يسوع المسيح من شجرة التين، حيث يقول القديس متى: " وفي الصبح إذ كان راجعا إلى المدينة جاع. فنظر شجرة تين على الطريق وجاء إليها فلم يجد فيها شيئا إلا ورقا فقط. فقال لها لا يكون منك ثمر بعد إلى الأبد. فيبست التينة في الحال. فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين كيف يبست التينة في الحال. فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم. الحق أقول لكم أن كان لكم إيمان ولا تشكّون فلا تفعلون أمر التينة فقط بل إن قلتم أيضا لهذا الجبل أنتقل وأنطرح في البحر فيكون " (مت21 :18-21).
ويقول القديس مرقس: " وفي الغد لما خرجوا من بيت عنيا جاع. فنظر شجرة تين من بعيد عليها ورق وجاء لعله يجد فيها شيئا فلما جاء إليها لم يجد شيئا إلا ورقا. لأنه لم يكن وقت التين. فأجاب يسوع وقال لها لا يأكل احد منك ثمرا بعد إلى الأبد. وكان تلاميذه يسمعون 000 وفي الصباح إذ كانوا مجتازين رأوا التينة قد يبست من الأصول. فتذكر بطرس وقال له يا سيدي انظر. التينة التي لعنتها قد يبست. فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم ليكن لكم إيمان بالله " (مر11 :12 -14 و20و21).
ونبدأ الآن في الإجابة على أسئلة المشككين وغيرها:
1 - لماذا جاء يسوع إلى الشجرة؟ 
والسؤال الآن هنا هو لماذا جاء الرب يسوع المسيح إلى شجرة التين؟ ألم يكن في مقدوره أن يعرف، بعلمه الكلي، أنه ليس بها ثمر، دون أن يذهب إليها؟
والإجابة هي أنه يعرف كل شيء ولا يخفى عليه شيء. إنما هو ذهب إلى الشجرة وفعل بها ما فعل كرمز ودرس لتلاميذه وعلامة على ما سيحدث لشعب إسرائيل، فهو يتعامل مع البشر، سواء قبل التجسد أو بعده، بأن يصور لنا الموقف بوجهة بشرية وأسلوب بشري بحت، ويبدوا لنا دائماً وهو يتصرف كإنسان. ويقول لنا الكتاب أنه ذهب إلى الشجرة " لعله يجد فيها شيئا " (مر 11: 13)، على الرغم من أنه بلاهوته يعلم أن ليس بها ثمر، ليقدم لنا الدرس. فقد كانت الشجرة مورقة، وكونها مورقة تعني أنها مثمرة، فمن المعروف أن ثمار التين تكون قبل الورق. وبالرغم من أنه لم يكن أوان التين إلا أن ظهور أوراقها يوحي بوجود ثمر بها.
2 - لماذا لعن يسوع الشجرة؟
والسؤال هنا كيف يلعن شجرة التين لأنه ليس بها ثمر؟ فهي مجرد جماد، غير حي وغير مدرك، ولا يمكن لها أن تفعل خير أو شر؟ وهل يعتبر دمار الشجرة أتلاف غير مسئول للممتلكات؟
والإجابة هي انه في مثل هذا الوقت من السنة لم يكن أحد ينتظر وجود أوراق أو ثمار، ولكن ظهور الأوراق على الشجرة يوحي بوجود ثمار بها ويعني أنها كانت مختلفة عن الأشجار الأخرى، ولذا فقد تم عقابها لأنها كانت مخادعة حيث تبدوا من وجود الأوراق عليها أنها مثمرة في حين أنه بلا ثمر. وما حدث لها كان درسا عمليا للتلاميذ لا يمكن أن ينسوه، فقد استخدم الرب يسوع المسيح هذا الموقف كمثل حي لما سيحدث للإنسان غير المثمر في حقل الله، ولإسرائيل والتي سبق الله في سفر اشعياء ووصفها بالكرمة غير المثمرة والتي لابد أن تقطع: " والآن يا سكان أورشليم ورجال يهوذا احكموا بيني وبين كرمي. ماذا يصنع أيضا لكرمي وأنا لم اصنعه له. لماذا إذ انتظرت أن يصنع عنبا صنع عنبا رديئا. فالآن أعرّفكم ماذا اصنع بكرمي. انزع سياجه فيصير للرعي. اهدم جدرانه فيصير للدوس. واجعله خرابا لا يقضب ولا ينقب فيطلع شوك وحسك وأوصي الغيم أن لا يمطر عليه مطرا أن كرم رب الجنود هو بيت إسرائيل وغرس لذته رجال يهوذا.فانتظر حقا فإذا سفك دم وعدلا فإذا صراخ " (اش5 :3-7).
إذاً فهذه الشجرة تشير إلى شعب إسرائيل الذي خصّه الله بالنواميس والشرائع والأنبياء " الذين هم إسرائيليون ولهم التبني والمجد والعهود والاشتراع والعبادة والمواعيد. لهم الآباء ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكل إلها مباركا إلى الأبد آمين " (رو5 :8و9)، ومع ذلك كان مجرّداً من الإيمان والمحبة والتواضع، ورفض المسيح ولم يطيع إنجيله، ولم يأت بثمر. واعتمد فقط على أنه شعب الله. فلهذا قال الرب يسوع المسيح للشجرة: " لا يكن فيك ثمر " ليعلّم الناس أن الأهم هو الثمر.
كان لَعْن التينة نبوَّة على مستقبل إسرائيل، وإنذار للناس في كل عصر بأنهم إن لم يأتوا بأثمار القداسة والتقوى، حلّت بهم دينونة الله العادلة. والقول " يبست في الحال " إشارة إلى خراب مدينة أورشليم وعقاب الأمة اليهودية، وقد كانت آيات المسيح كلها مبنية على الرحمة، ولكنه علّم تلاميذه أنه شديد العقاب، وإن كان رحيماً.
كما كانت شجرة التين تمثل الشخص المرائي الذي يتظاهر بالتقوى وهو مجرَّد منها، فعليه علامات القداسة وقلبه ملآن بالنجاسة، والشجرة هنا كانت مورقة مما يدل على أنها مثمرة ولكنها كانت في الحقيقة بلا ثمر، كما قال الرب يسوع المسيح للكتبة والفريسيين: " ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤون لأنكم تشبهون قبورا مبيضة تظهر من خارج جميلة وهي من داخل مملوءة عظام أموات وكل نجاسة " (مت23 :27).
وكان هذا درساً عملياً للتلاميذ لا يمكن أن ينسوه، فهم لم يتصوروا أنه سيعامل الشجرة كرمز أخلاقي، سواء للإنسان الذي بلا ثمر أو لقادة اليهود المراؤون، كما لم يتصوروا أن جفاف الشجرة هو إتلاف للممتلكات، ليس له ما يبرره، ولكنهم رأوا في المعجزة تصوير الله للرياء والتفاخر بثمار لا وجود لها. وهذا ما أنطبق بصورة عملية في قصة حنانيا وسفيرة اللذان تظاهرا بأنهما وضع كل ما يملكان تحت أقدام الرسل فيحن أنهما اختلسا، فكان جزاؤهما هو الموت المفاجئ (أع5: 1–11).
3 – ألم يكن يعلم الرب يسوع المسيح أن الشجرة ليست بها ثمر؟
والإجابة نعم، فقد كان الرب يسوع المسيح يعلم أنها ليس بها ثمر بدليل انه كان معروفا لكل يهودي أو فلسطيني أن هذا ليس وقت الإثمار، وكإله، كلي العلم يعلم أن هذا الوقت ليس هو وقت الإثمار، ولكنها كانت مورقة والورق يظهر بعد الثمر، فكان يجب أن لا يكون فيها ورق ولكن هذه الشجرة كان بها ورق كاذب فلعنها فيبست ومعني يبست إن مظهرها الخارجي بدا يجف والورق بدا في الاصفرار، لعنها لمظهرها الكاذب. 
لم يكن الرب يسوع المسيح جاهلاً بأمر هذه الشجرة، فهو الذي يعرف خفايا كل إنسان، حتى أخبر السامرية مثلاً بكل ما فعلت. ولكنه تصرّف بهذه الكيفية ليعرّف الرسل بالعقاب الذي يحل بالمنافقين، وفي نفس الوقت يحل بالتينة التي أظهرت بأوراقها الخضراء أنها تحمل باكورة التين دون أن تحمله فعلاً.
4 – هل يأكل المسيح أثمار ملك لآخرين ويهلك شجرة ملك لغيره؟
أولاً: لقد كانت الشجرة على الطريق وليست ملكاً لأحد " فنظر شجرة تين على الطريق وجاء إليها " (مت21: 19)، فقد كانت علي الطريق والطريق كان متاحاً لكل البشر العابرين.
ثانياً: لأنه بحسب الناموس اليهودي والتقليد اليهودي كان مسموحا للفرد بأن يأكل من ثمار الأشجار أو يقطف سنابل القمح دون أن يأخذ معه، يقول الكتاب: " إذا دخلت كرم صاحبك فكل عنبا حسب شهوة نفسك شبعتك ولكن في وعائك لا تجعل، إذا دخلت زرع صاحبك فاقطف سنابل بيدك و لكن منجلا لا ترفع على زرع صاحبك " (تث23 :24و25)، " إذا قطفت كرمك فلا تعلله وراءك.للغريب واليتيم والأرملة يكون " (تث24 :21)، " وكرمك لا تعلّله ونثار كرمك لا تلتقط. للمسكين والغريب تتركه. أنا الرب إلهكم " (لا19 :10).
6 – متى لعن الرب يسوع المسيح التينة؟ وهل تيبست في الحال أم في اليوم الثاني؟ 
4 - هل يبست التين في الحال أم في اليوم التالي؟؟
يؤكد القديس يوحنا أن الرب يسوع المسيح كان في بيت عنيا يوم السبت السابق للعيد بسته أيام (يو12: 1)، ثم دخل أورشليم يوم الأحد السابق للعيد بخمسة أيام وطهر الهيكل للمرة الأولى ثم عاد ليبيت في بيت عنيا مرة أخرى وفي صباح اليوم التالي، الاثنين عاد إلى أورشليم مرة أخرى، ومر بشجرة التين: " ثم تركهم وخرج خارج المدينة إلى بيت عنيا وبات هناك وفي الصبح إذ كان راجعا إلى المدينة. فنظر شجرة تين على الطريق وجاء إليها فلم يجد فيها شيئا إلا ورقا فقط. فقال لها لا يكون منك ثمر بعد إلى الأبد. فيبست التينة في الحال. فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين كيف يبست التينة في الحال. فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين كيف يبست التينة في الحال " (مت21 :17-20)، وكما يقول القديس مرقس: " وفي الغد (أي يوم الاثنين) لما خرجوا من بيت عنيا جاع " (مر11 :12). ثم ذهب إلى الهيكل وطهره مرة ثانية، لأنهم كانوا يستمرون في البيع والشراء حتى يوم الجمعة، اليوم الذي يذبح خروف الفصح، بعد أن مر بشجرة التين، وفي اليوم الثالث، الثلاثاء السابق للعيد بثلاثة أيام، أو اليوم التالي لمروره بالشجرة رأى التلاميذ أنها يبست من الأصول: " فنظر شجرة تين من بعيد عليها ورق وجاء لعله يجد فيها شيئا فلما جاء إليها لم يجد شيئا إلا ورقا. لأنه لم يكن وقت التين. فأجاب يسوع وقال لها لا يأكل احد منك ثمرا بعد إلى الأبد 000 وفي الصباح إذ كانوا مجتازين رأوا التينة قد يبست من الأصول. فتذكر بطرس وقال له يا سيدي انظر. التينة التي لعنتها قد يبست " (مر11 :13-و14و21).
وهنا يتضح لنا أن الرب يسوع المسيح قام بتطهير الهيكل يومي الأحد والاثنين، وأنه ذهب لشجرة التين يوم الاثنين ولم قال لها " لا يكن فيك ثمرا بعد " فيبست أوراقها في الحال وفي اليوم الثاني رأى التلاميذ أنها يبست من أصولها، أي جزعها وجذورها. رأى التلاميذ تيبس أوراقها في الحال وفي اليوم التالي وجدوا أنها تيبست من الأصول، أي من جذعها وجذورها.
القمص عبد المسيح بسيط*​


----------



## كامل عماد (9 يوليو 2011)

ميرسى جدا على التوضيح


----------



## محاميه مسيحيه (9 يوليو 2011)

الرب يسوع  يباركك
​


----------



## جلفاوي (11 يوليو 2011)

يا سيدي ما هذا التلاعب باللفاظ و الاستنتاج الغريب فالقصة واقعية ومفهومها بسيط ولا يستدعي كل هذا اللف و الدوران فهذه قصة تفهم على حقيقتها ولا يمكن ان نلوي عنقها لنسقطها على معتقداتنا
وفي الصبح إذ كان راجعا إلى المدينة جاع. فنظر شجرة تين على الطريق وجاء إليها فلم يجد فيها شيئا إلا ورقا فقط. فقال لها لا يكون منك ثمر بعد إلى الأبد. فيبست التينة في الحال. فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين كيف يبست التينة في الحال " (مت21: 18– 20).
" وفي الغد لما خرجوا من بيت عنيا جاع. فنظر شجرة تين من بعيد عليها ورق وجاء لعله يجد فيها شيئا فلما جاء إليها لم يجد شيئا إلا ورقا. لأنه لم يكن وقت التين. فأجاب يسوع وقال لها لا يأكل احد منك ثمرا بعد إلى الأبد. وكان تلاميذه يسمعون " (مر11 :12-14).
فهنا قصة وقعت وتخبرنا ان المسيح قد جااااااااااااااااع مع اصحابه وتخبرنا صراحة انه لم يجد التين لانه لم يكن وقته فلماذا لي اعناق النصوص نعم المسييييييييح اخطأ باعتقاده انه بها تين لوجود الاوراق ولا داعي للكذب عليه ولاضافة اخراج سينمائي للقصة فهي واضحة واضحة واضحة 
واي درس يعطيه المسيح لتلاميذه في ان يخطئ في معرفة وجود التين او يلعن جماد 
مشكلتكم انكم تخترعون القصة ثم تبحثون لها عن اي نص في التاب المقدس وتسقطونه عليها ليوافق مفهومكم و معتقدكم وهذا كله لعدم  استخدام العقل و المنطق وكلما وجدتم قصة في العهدين الا وتاولون مفهومها ولا تفهم على حقيقتها وكأن الكتاب المقدس طلاسم والغاز تحتاج الى تاويلات ولي اعناق حتى توافق اهواءكم 
انا اطلب من مسيحي شريف ان يقرأ القصة جيدا وبعقله و منطقه سيجد انها لا ترمز لاي شئ فهي قصة واقعية بسيطة كما ان بها تناقض صريح بين الانجيلين في زمن التيبس في الحال ام بعد غد .
ارجوا استخدام العقل يا اولى الالباب


----------



## المفدى بالدم (12 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> يا سيدي ما هذا التلاعب باللفاظ و الاستنتاج الغريب فالقصة واقعية ومفهومها بسيط ولا يستدعي كل هذا اللف و الدوران فهذه قصة تفهم على حقيقتها ولا يمكن ان نلوي عنقها لنسقطها على معتقداتنا
> وفي الصبح إذ كان راجعا إلى المدينة جاع. فنظر شجرة تين على الطريق وجاء إليها فلم يجد فيها شيئا إلا ورقا فقط. فقال لها لا يكون منك ثمر بعد إلى الأبد. فيبست التينة في الحال. فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين كيف يبست التينة في الحال " (مت21: 18– 20).
> " وفي الغد لما خرجوا من بيت عنيا جاع. فنظر شجرة تين من بعيد عليها ورق وجاء لعله يجد فيها شيئا فلما جاء إليها لم يجد شيئا إلا ورقا. لأنه لم يكن وقت التين. فأجاب يسوع وقال لها لا يأكل احد منك ثمرا بعد إلى الأبد. وكان تلاميذه يسمعون " (مر11 :12-14).
> فهنا قصة وقعت وتخبرنا ان المسيح قد جااااااااااااااااع مع اصحابه وتخبرنا صراحة انه لم يجد التين لانه لم يكن وقته فلماذا لي اعناق النصوص نعم المسييييييييح اخطأ باعتقاده انه بها تين لوجود الاوراق ولا داعي للكذب عليه ولاضافة اخراج سينمائي للقصة فهي واضحة واضحة واضحة
> ...



الاخ جلفاوى 

*اولا اهلا بك 

ثانيا اسف انى اقول لك انك بقدر جهلك فى المسيحيه بقدر جهلك فى الاسلام  بل قد يزيد جهلك فى الاسلام عن نظيره فى المسيحيه 

فى الاسلام الانبياء غيرخطائين وفى مشاركتك هنا قلت ان المسيح اخطا ...هذا جهل فاضح ..اما انت كاذب او اسلامك كاذب 


المسيح هو الوحيد هو والقديسه مريم لم ينخسهما الشيطان  فى طول القران وعرضه بالرغم منانه نخس رسولك وامه



وبقدر المى بجهلك  بقدر المى فى عنادك  فانت لم تدخل هنا لتستفيد او تتناقش لتفهم بل لتعاند وتكابر 

ساقول لك شيئا هناك اناس لهم اعين ولكنهم لا يبصرون ولهم اذان ولا يسمعون  

اتمنى الا تظل واحدا منهم وان يفتح الرب عينك واذنك لتفهم 


اما عن عدم اقتناعك بالشبهة فاليك بعض الامور التى ذكرها ايضا الانجيل عن طعام الرب يسوع له كل المجد*​
لم يكن الرب يسوع يحكمه الجوع او متطلبات جسده بقدر ما يحكمه ان يخلص البشر وانظر مثلا 

انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح الرابع

30 فَخَرَجُوا مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَأَتَوْا إِلَيْهِ.
31 وَفِي أَثْنَاءِ ذلِكَ سَأَلَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ قَائِلِينَ: «يَامُعَلِّمُ، كُلْ»
32 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا لِي طَعَامٌ لآكُلَ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ أَنْتُمْ».
33 فَقَالَ التَّلاَمِيذُ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «أَلَعَلَّ أَحَدًا أَتَاهُ بِشَيْءٍ لِيَأْكُلَ؟»
34 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «طَعَامِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي وَأُتَمِّمَ عَمَلَهُ.


وايضا انجيل متى اصحاح 6

25 «لِذلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِحَيَاتِكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَبِمَا تَشْرَبُونَ، وَلاَ لأَجْسَادِكُمْ بِمَا تَلْبَسُونَ. أَلَيْسَتِ الْحَيَاةُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ، وَالْجَسَدُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ اللِّبَاسِ؟

*حينما تتكلمفىالكتابالمقدس لابد ان تعرف كل الكتاب حتىتتكلمفيه لاننا لا ناخذ ايه ونترك الاخرى 


فمن خلال الايات السابقه نجد الرب يسوع ليس اهتمامه بالجسدد او ازاله الجوع بقدر ما كان قصده ان يعلم التلاميذ  دروسا مهمه

ولكى تتعلم اكثر عن هذا اقرا  الطريقه التى كان الربيسوع يعلم بهاتلاميذه وافهم لعلك تستنير *​
*1) إنجيل متى 13: 34
هذَا كُلُّهُ كَلَّمَ بِهِ يَسُوعُ الْجُمُوعَ بِأَمْثَال، وَبِدُونِ مَثَل لَمْ يَكُنْ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ،


2) إنجيل متى 22: 1
وَجَعَلَ يَسُوعُ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ أَيْضًا بِأَمْثَال قَائِلاً:


3) إنجيل مرقس 4: 33
وَبِأَمْثَال كَثِيرَةٍ مِثْلِ هذِهِ كَانَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ حَسْبَمَا كَانُوا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ يَسْمَعُوا،*

*
هذا لان الرب يسوع كان يريد ان يوصل تعاليمه ومفاهيمه للبشر باسهل الطرق وابسطها ولهذا لن تجد طلاسم فى الكتاب المقدس كما فى العقائد الاخرى التى يشيب لما هو مكتوب فيها الجنين فى بطن امه من كثرة اللغط والطلاسم والمثل الوحيد الذى اعرفه انت تعتنقه *


----------



## المفدى بالدم (12 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخى سمعان الموضوع متكامل واكثر من رائع 

يبارك الرب حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## جلفاوي (17 يوليو 2011)

يا سلام على ردك المفحم و على عقلك الخارق متدينا شوية من عقلك او تطلب لنا الروح القدس يحل علينا عشان نفهم 
هو المسيح لما بتحصلوا قصة في الواقع حصلت علشان يعلم الي حوليه 
يا ابني متفوق دا  الكتاب المقدس بيقول جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع وانت تقول لا هو انت اعلم من الكتاب المقدس 
دا الكتاب بيقول لك ملقاش فيها تين وانت بتقول انه لم يخطئ 
متفوق يا ابني قبل ما تندم حيث لا ينفعك الندم


----------



## المفدى بالدم (17 يوليو 2011)

*طبعا قله ادب كالعادة بعد ما فضحت جهلك بالاسلام والمسيحيه :t32::t32::t32:*
*فانت كاذب لان الانبياء ليسوا خطائين بحسب عقيدتك المزيفه*

*وهذا لا يهمنى فعقيدتك تخصك*
* ولكنى اكلمك بما قد يحالفك الحظ فتفهم به* :wub:


*اماعن سفالتك بالاستهزاء بالروح القدس فاعلم ان من جدف على الروح القدس فلنن يغفر له الله خطيته وها انت تفعل بجهل يعفور نبيك وسيدك* :a82:




> هو المسيح لما بتحصلوا قصة في الواقع حصلت علشان يعلم الي حوليه
> يا ابني متفوق دا الكتاب المقدس بيقول جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع وانت تقول لا هو انت اعلم من الكتاب المقدس


 
*طبعا من شدة الصدمه مش بتفهم :dance:*
*لم نقل ان اساس القصه هو ان المسيح جاع ايها المسلم ( الذى رفع راسه قبل الامام...):yahoo:*

*بل قلناان الرب يسوع كان يبسط كل تعاليمه فى صورة امور طبيعيه سهله لتكون سهله الاستيعاب لتلاميذه والجموع الذى يتبعه فالمسيح جاع ولكن لم يكن الطعام والاكل هو بيت القصيد كما كان محمد رسولك ياكل ارجل الحمير* 

*جاع او ماجاعشى مش هوة المهم المهم ان القصه كان وراها مغزى مهم وهو اللى شرحه اخونا طارح الموضوع سمعان الاخميمى* 



> دا الكتاب بيقول لك ملقاش فيها تين وانت بتقول انه لم يخطئ
> متفوق يا ابني قبل ما تندم حيث لا ينفعك الندم


 
*لو انت شايف انه اخطا دى مشكلتك ....مع دينك *
*هل تعتقد اننا سنبكى ان انت لم تقتنع ؟؟؟؟*
*جهنم بها اماكن كثيرة لك وللكتيرين امثالك  ...ولن يضيرنا شيئا ان القيت فيها *
*ولن نكسب شيئا ان انت عرفت النور ...*
*نحن فقط شموع تضى الطريق لمن يبحثون بامانه*
*ولكننا لن نجبرك ان تتخلى عن غباءك :yahoo:*
*فهذه حريتك الشخصيه*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 يوليو 2011)

*يا أخ جلفاوى

هل يوجد عند سيادتك شيئ عظيم كهذا : أن يتم لعن الشجرة (لعدم وجود ثمر بها أو لأى سبب) فتيبس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فإن هذا الذى تراه يفوق كل ما سبق ورأيته فى أديان بشرية ، تنحصر قدرتها فى العمل البشرى ، ولا تعرف قوة عمل الله الذى يقول للشيئ كن فيكون ، بدون أن يمد إنسان يده

فهنا لم يمد يده ليقطع الشجرة ، قال فقط فماتت ، ماتت بقوة الكلمة

فهل رأيت عندك شيئاً كهذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2011)

> دا الكتاب المقدس بيقول جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع


طب و ايه الجديد فى كدة ؟
اجل السيد المسيح جاع ما هى مشكلتك فى الحياة ؟




> دا الكتاب بيقول لك ملقاش فيها تين وانت بتقول انه لم يخطئ


اجل ملقاش فيها تين
و اجل كان يعلم انه مافيهاش تين
لكنه اراد ان يلقن تلاميذه درسا عمليا لا ينسوه يحتفظوا به فى ذاكرتهم البصرية
فما هى مشكلتك ؟



> متفوق يا ابني قبل ما تندم حيث لا ينفعك الندم


اخ جلفاوى حالتك صعبة جدا !
يشبه موقفك مشهد شخص مجنون يقف وسط العقلاء و يصرخ بكل ثقة : كلكوا مجانين و انا اللى عاقل
و لا يسعهم الا ان يشفقوا عليه و يصلى له بالشفاء من عند رب الشفاء !


----------



## المفدى بالدم (18 يوليو 2011)

> يا ابني متفوق دا الكتاب المقدس بيقول جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع وانت تقول لا هو انت اعلم من الكتاب المقدس


 
سؤال اخيرايها المسلم الكذاب 
اين قلت فى مشاركتى الاولى ان المسيح لم يجوع؟؟؟


----------



## جلفاوي (18 يوليو 2011)

مرسيه على الردود و على ما احتوته من احترام للمحاور وطبعا انا منتظر دا لانني و ببساطة تعودت على ذلك فلست من المريخ او من بلوتو فلدي ما يكفيني من علم باساليبكم من يوم ما انتشرت المسيحية على يد بولس الى الاستعمار الاوربي الحديث مرورا بالحروب الصليبية و محاكم التفتيش و الحروب الدينية في اوربا قبل وبعد معاهدة واستفاليا و الى غاية الفتن الطائفية في مصر 
المهم انا باشكركم كثييييير على حسن الضيافة و على حسن المباركة التي منحتموني اياها من خلال الفاظكم بناءا على توصية (احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعينيكم )  
ثم للاخ الذي وصفني بما فيه فكل اناء بما فيه بنضح اقول لك النص يقول انه جاع و في اللغة التي تجهلها جاع يعني خوا اي شعر بالحاجة للطعام وهذا امر يحدث للبشر وليس للالهة ثم النص يقول انه ذهب للتينة اعتقادا منه انها تحمل ثمر اي انه لا يعلم ان كان بها ثمر ام لا وهذا الخطأ بشري وليس الاهي وباختصار دي قصة ووقعت للمسيح ((مع انني أؤمن انها لم تحصل اصلا فهي ملفقة )) ولا يوجد فيها اي عبرة رجل جاع ذهب للتينة لم يجد بها ثمار لعنها ومعرفش متى يبست لحظتها ام للغد دي مشكلة اسألوا عنها الروح القدس
ارجوا ان تباركوني لعلي .........................


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2011)

يأتى الينا اليوم بعد 2000 سنة شخص ينبهنا الى ان الجوع ليس من افعال الالهة و كأننا سنصرخ بالشهادة بعد تلك المعلومة الخرافية !
ثم يخبرنا بكل سطحية ان القصة ملفقة هكذا بدون دليل بسبب خلفيته المشوهة !
الاخ جلفاوى : صفر فى المسيحية + جهل مبين + حوار لا موضوعى و لا اكاديمى !
و من البجاحة ان تخطئ فى حق الاخرين بشكل مباشر او غير مباشر ثم تتدعى الملائكية
اللى اختشوا ماتوا !


----------



## المفدى بالدم (18 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> مرسيه على الردود و على ما احتوته من احترام للمحاور وطبعا انا منتظر دا لانني و ببساطة تعودت على ذلك فلست من المريخ او من بلوتو فلدي ما يكفيني من علم باساليبكم من يوم ما انتشرت المسيحية على يد بولس الى الاستعمار الاوربي الحديث مرورا بالحروب الصليبية و محاكم التفتيش و الحروب الدينية في اوربا قبل وبعد معاهدة واستفاليا و الى غاية الفتن الطائفية في مصر
> المهم انا باشكركم كثييييير على حسن الضيافة و على حسن المباركة التي منحتموني اياها من خلال الفاظكم بناءا على توصية (احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعينيكم )
> ثم للاخ الذي وصفني بما فيه فكل اناء بما فيه بنضح اقول لك النص يقول انه جاع و في اللغة التي تجهلها جاع يعني خوا اي شعر بالحاجة للطعام وهذا امر يحدث للبشر وليس للالهة ثم النص يقول انه ذهب للتينة اعتقادا منه انها تحمل ثمر اي انه لا يعلم ان كان بها ثمر ام لا وهذا الخطأ بشري وليس الاهي وباختصار دي قصة ووقعت للمسيح ((مع انني أؤمن انها لم تحصل اصلا فهي ملفقة )) ولا يوجد فيها اي عبرة رجل جاع ذهب للتينة لم يجد بها ثمار لعنها ومعرفش متى يبست لحظتها ام للغد دي مشكلة اسألوا عنها الروح القدس
> ارجوا ان تباركوني لعلي .........................




برضه يا مسلم يا كذاب باسالك 

فين انا قلت فى مشاركتى ان المسيح لم يجوع ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## جلفاوي (19 يوليو 2011)

يا سيد انت قلت ان المسيح كا يعلم انها لا تحتوي على تين وانما ذهب اليها لعطي التلاميذ درس وحسب كلامك هذا انه لم يكن جائعا ولاهم يحزنون وانما الهدف من ذهابه هو اعطائهم درسا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 يوليو 2011)

ما نراه من مداخلاتك فى المواضيع الأخرى ،يوحى بأنك مجرد "مقاوح" لا غير

أمامك معجزة بكل معنى الكلمة

كلمة من المسيح تجعل الشجرة تموت

فبدلاً من أن تفهم من هو صاحب هذا السلطان العظيم

فإنك تتماحك بفسافس الأمور

إنه عقل قد سيطر عليه إبليس ، ومنع عنه الفهم ، وأغرقه فى المقاوحات الغبية

فماذا نفعل لك !!!!!


----------



## المفدى بالدم (19 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> يا سيد انت قلت ان المسيح كا يعلم انها لا تحتوي على تين وانما ذهب اليها لعطي التلاميذ درس وحسب كلامك هذا انه لم يكن جائعا ولاهم يحزنون وانما الهدف من ذهابه هو اعطائهم درسا


 
*برضه يا مسلم يا كذاب باسالك *

*فين انا قلت ان المسيح لم يجوع*​


----------



## جلفاوي (20 يوليو 2011)

يا مفدي اعد قراءة المداخلة رقم 15 لو سمحت


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 يوليو 2011)

يا أخ جلفاوى

ما رأيك فى فمن يقول كلمة للشجرة ، فتيبس الشجرة من إنتهار كلمته

وضع معها أيضاً ، أنه إنتهر البحر والعاصفة ، قائلاً : إسكت ، إخرس ، فإستجاب له البحر وصار هدوء عظيم 

من هو هذا الذى يأمر الجماد والبحر ، فيطيعه كل شيئ !!!!!!!!!!!

هل إنتبهت لهذا الأمر ، أم أن كل شاغلك هو جاع ولا لسه ماجاعش !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## جلفاوي (21 يوليو 2011)

يا سيدي المحترم انا لا اتكلم عن من يستطيع ان ييبس شجرة متى شاء و باي امر فنحن نؤمن بقدرة الله الغير محمدودة كما نؤمن بمعجزات الانبياء ايضا فموسى ونوح و سليمان ويونان وغيرهم لهم ايضا خوارق لنواميس الكون ولم نعتبرهم آلهة فليس كل من يقوم بظاهرة خارقة لقوانين الكون الاه وهذا ماجاء في الكتاب المقدس ايضا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 يوليو 2011)

نعم ، فالمعجزة هى الدليل على الصدق 

فإن قال فاعل المعجزة أنه نبى ، يكون نبياً صادقاً ، فإنها دليل صدق إرساليته من الله القادر وحده على صنع المعجزات 

وإن قال فاعلها أنه هو الكائن قبل ألاف السنين ، وأنه هو الحق ، وأنه هو الحياة ، يكون صادقاً فيما قاله ، لأن المعجزات الفائقة التى صنعها ، هى دليل صحة كلامه

فإن وجدته سيادتك ، يتحكم فى العاصفة والبحر بكلمة من فيه ، ويتحكم فى حياة الشجر فتيبس بكلمة من فيه ، ويخلق الحياة من الرميم للميت منذ أربعة أيام ، بكلمة من فيه ، ويخلق عيوناً للمولود أعمى ... إلخ

فهل هذا لا يكفى للثقة به وبكلامه !!!!!!!


----------



## جلفاوي (21 يوليو 2011)

يا سيدي المسيح عندنا نبي و له معجزات وخوارق للعادة ولا مشكلة في ذلك مثله مثل موسى ويونان نحن نقر بانه فعل امور يعجز اليشر العاديون عن فعلها
فموسى عمل معجزات بعصاه ولم نقل انه الاه ويونان دخل بطن الحوت حي وخرج حي ولم نقل انه الاه ونوح اغرق قومه ولم نقل انه الاه بل كلهم انبياء ونثق بهم وبافعالهم ونؤمن بها


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> يا سيدي المسيح عندنا نبي و له معجزات وخوارق للعادة ولا مشكلة في ذلك مثله مثل موسى ويونان نحن نقر بانه فعل امور يعجز اليشر العاديون عن فعلها
> فموسى عمل معجزات بعصاه ولم نقل انه الاه ويونان دخل بطن الحوت حي وخرج حي ولم نقل انه الاه ونوح اغرق قومه ولم نقل انه الاه بل كلهم انبياء ونثق بهم وبافعالهم ونؤمن بها



يا أخى الفاضل

هل قرأت مداخلتى(21) السابقة مباشرة على كلامك (22) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أرجوك أن تقرأ بتروٍ ، وأن تقرأ كل الكلام معاً 

أرجوك أن تقرأ ، وإذا قرأت مداخلتى السابقة ، ستفهم كم إنك لم تكن قد قرأت 

وبدون ذلك ، فأنا أعتذر عن المواصلة معك

بدون أن تقرأ ما نكتبه ، يبقى لا داعى للموضوع كله


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> يا سيدي المسيح عندنا نبي و له معجزات وخوارق للعادة ولا مشكلة في ذلك مثله مثل موسى ويونان نحن نقر بانه فعل امور يعجز اليشر العاديون عن فعلها
> فموسى عمل معجزات بعصاه ولم نقل انه الاه ويونان دخل بطن الحوت حي وخرج حي ولم نقل انه الاه ونوح اغرق قومه ولم نقل انه الاه بل كلهم انبياء ونثق بهم وبافعالهم ونؤمن بها


*وهل اى شخص منهم اقام الميت بسلطان عجيب دون صلاة ؟
أنا معك ان اى نبى فعل مافعلة بقوة ممنوحة له من الله وده لا إختلاف عليه .
ولكن هنا عندما نتكلم عن المسيح فالأمر يختلف تماما فهو يفعل أى معجزة بقوة لاهوته لأنه الله المتجسد
الله المتجســــــــــــــــــد 
الله المتجســــــــــــــــد
كل هدف إبليس منذ قيامة رب المجد هو أن يجعل الناس ينظرون إلى المسيح على أنه مجرد نبى  لكن المسيحيون لم يعطوه هذه الفرصة أبدا لأن 
كلمة الله فى كتابه المقدس أعلنت أنه ليس مجرد نبى بل الله المتجسد
تلاميذ المسيح ورسله بشروا به ليس كنبى فقط بل أنه الله المتجسد .
آباء القرون الأولى ركزوا فى تعاليمهم على أهمية حقيقة التجسد الإلهى وكونه محور الكتاب المقدس ككل .
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 يوليو 2011)

أخى الحبيب

لو سمحت لا تسمح لجرنا لمواضيع جانبية

فقد قلنا للأخ السائل أن المعجزة برهان صدق ما يقال ، أياً كان ، وذلك يشمل الأنبياء الصادقين ، ويشمل رب المجد ، معاً ، فما قالوه عن أنفسهم من كونهم أنبياء هو صدق ، وما قاله هو عن نفسه من كونه قبل إبراهيم هو كائن ، هو صدق أيضاً

++لأن الأخ الفاضل صاحب السؤال يرحب بالتشعبات ، ولا يرحب بالتركيز على نقطة وحسمها نهائياً

فنرجو لم الموضوع ومنعه من التشتت


----------



## جلفاوي (22 يوليو 2011)

يا سيد مادمنا في موضوع التينة ياعتبر ان القصة وقت فعلا فانا لا ارى فيها ما يثبت الالوهية فبإمكان اي نبي ان يقوم بذلك بامر من الله فموسى لما رمى العصا او عندما ضرب بها البحر او الصخر حدثت معجزة اعظم حتى من تيبيس شجرة  فدعوات الانبياء يستجيب لها الله مباشرة ويحدث الامر من الله وليس من النبي فنحن نصدق بامكانية عيسى لتيبيس كل اشجار الارض لو طلب ذلك من الله او مجرد تمناه في قلبه فالله لا يخذل انبياءه
ولكننا نعترض عن القصة من عدة اوجه 
اولها اننا نظر اليها (القصة) كما جاءت في الكتاب المقدس بدون اضافات ولا تاويلات
ثانيا انها اخبرتنا بصريح التعبير على ان المسيح جاع بالمفهوم البسيط
ثالثا اخبرتنا انه شاهد شجرة تين و اعتقد ان بها ثمار فذهب اليها 
رابعا انه لم يجد بها الثمار لانه لم يكن وقت الثمارفلعنها
خامسا ان اللعنة في نص حلت في الحال و في نص آخر حلت يوم غد!
ودا كل الامر والقصة لا تحتوي على اي دليل على انه اله با العكس اننا نفهم منها انه لم يكن يعلم بها ثمار ام لا لانه بشر وتم القضاء على الشجرة التي لا ذنب لها كما انها ملك للغير وليس له الحق في القضاء عليها 
طبعا دا على افتراض ان القصة وقعت اصلا
وانا هنا فهمت القصة حسب ما وردت وبدون ان اضيف لها معاني وتعابير و مفاهيم و مصطلحات مهما كان مصدرها وكأنني مع السيد المسيح وحديث عهد به يوم حصولها 
فانتم تفسرون النص من خلال معتقدات سابقة بعد لي اعناق النصوص لتوافق اهواءكم و ارائكم وليس من خلال حرفيتها وكأن الله لم يعرف اختيار العبارات و ينقصا نصوص تؤخذ من جهات مختلفة اتت بعد سنوات على يد رسل اخر
ارجوا ان تتقبلوا مروري بصدر رحب فقد عدت الى الموضوع الاصل حسب الطلب


----------



## كرستينا كركر (22 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا يباركك استاذ سمعان على التوضيح الرائع​​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> يا سيد مادمنا في موضوع التينة ياعتبر ان القصة وقت فعلا فانا لا ارى فيها ما يثبت الالوهية فبإمكان اي نبي ان يقوم بذلك بامر من الله فموسى لما رمى العصا او عندما ضرب بها البحر او الصخر حدثت معجزة اعظم حتى من تيبيس شجرة  فدعوات الانبياء يستجيب لها الله مباشرة ويحدث الامر من الله وليس من النبي فنحن نصدق بامكانية عيسى لتيبيس كل اشجار الارض لو طلب ذلك من الله او مجرد تمناه في قلبه فالله لا يخذل انبياءه
> ولكننا نعترض عن القصة من عدة اوجه
> اولها اننا نظر اليها (القصة) كما جاءت في الكتاب المقدس بدون اضافات ولا تاويلات
> ثانيا انها اخبرتنا بصريح التعبير على ان المسيح جاع بالمفهوم البسيط
> ...


*طيب المداخله دى لوحدها معناها حاجة من اثنين إما :
* إنك لم تقرأ الموضوع أساسا أو قريت المقدمة للموضوع ولم تقرأالموضوع نفسه 
* إنك قرأت الموضوع وتأتى لتستخف بنى فتضع نفس الأسئلة التى أجاب عليها الموضوع.
فى المرات القادمه عندما تسأل إسأل بإقتباس من الموضوع نفسه وإلا فإننى سأغلق الموضوع لعدم جدوى المحادثه معك ولأن الكتاب أمرنا بإجتناب المجادلات الغبيه .
*


----------



## Samir poet (22 يوليو 2011)

شكر ليك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك


----------



## جلفاوي (23 يوليو 2011)

يا سيد طلبت مني ان اعود للموضوع فعدت ولخصت لكم القضية من بدايتها وكما وردت في النص الاصلي واعطيتكم دلالات النص الاصلية بدون تأويلات فلماذا التهديد بالغلق ولا عادت ريمة لعادتها القديمة رغم انني منتظر الغلق منذ مدة 
على العموم نترك التعليقات و الحكم لاولي الالباب


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 يوليو 2011)

بصراحة أنا زهقت من حلقات الزار الكلامية ديه

فى هذه الحلقات يلفون حول أنفسهم بسرعة ،حتى يُصابوا بالغثيان وبفقدان إتزان مراكز السيطرة فى المخ

فيحدث شبه شلل للتفكير

فيستريح أولائك المصابين بالخلل النفسى ، لأن عقلهم الذى يتعبهم قد توقف

وما نراه الأن صورة مكررة من هذا الزار


----------



## جلفاوي (23 يوليو 2011)

سبحان الله فيك يا اخ مكرم انا ناقشتك بالعقل وبعيدا عن التعصب و الخلفيات واعتبرتك افضل من افضل و اعز المحاورين في هذا المنتدى وفي الاخير تواجهني بهذه التهم و العبارات المثيرة للحفيظة 
على العموم ربنا يسامحك ويهديك الى سبيل الحق 
وانا آسف على انني اتعبتك معي فارجوا ان تتقبل اسفي 
تحياتي و احترامي لك ولكل من شاركنا مشاهدة او كتابة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 يوليو 2011)

يؤسفنى أن ما تظنه سيادتك نقاش بالعقل ، هو حاجة تانية خالص

وأنت تعرف أننى أصلاً محب للنقاش إلى أبعد الحدود ، ولا أمل ولا أزهق مطلقاً

ولكن هذا ليس حواراً ولا نقاشاً 

 فمعذرة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 يوليو 2011)

موضوع مهم الرب يباركك


----------



## SHADOW-Z (24 يوليو 2011)

يا جماعة هو قصده
انكوا بتقولوا مكنش جعان و راح يدى التلاميذ درس
و هو بيقول النص قال انه جاع
هو عايز توضيح بسيط و عميق
للمسألة ليه اتكتب انه جاع​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع تمت تغطيته بالكامل من كل الوجوه ، فى الموضوع الأصلى وفى المداخلات السابقة

من يريد أن يعرف فليرجع لما سبق قوله

فتكرار الكلام لا داعى له


----------



## جلفاوي (28 يوليو 2011)

يا اخي (shadow) اعتقد ان كلمة جاع حسب ما جاء في لسان العرب و العجم و كتاب القاموس المحيط انها من فعل جاع يجوع جوعا اي اراد تعليم الاخرين وتلقينهم درسا فالمعلم اذا جاع يعني انه يريد تعليم تلاميذه فإذا قال المعلم للتلميذ اانت جائع اي اانت تريد ان تتعلم .....والله اعلم


----------



## المفدى بالدم (28 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> يا اخي (shadow) اعتقد ان كلمة جاع حسب ما جاء في لسان العرب و العجم و كتاب القاموس المحيط انها من فعل جاع يجوع جوعا اي اراد تعليم الاخرين وتلقينهم درسا فالمعلم اذا جاع يعني انه يريد تعليم تلاميذه فإذا قال المعلم للتلميذ اانت جائع اي اانت تريد ان تتعلم .....والله اعلم


 
المثل بيقول 

*كتر التكرار يعلم .....*

*ومع كثرة ما كررنا لم تفهم .....*

*يا ترى ماذا يمكن ان يكون تصنيفك فى الخليقه يا جلفاوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (28 يوليو 2011)

SHADOW-Z قال:


> يا جماعة هو قصده
> 
> انكوا بتقولوا مكنش جعان و راح يدى التلاميذ درس
> و هو بيقول النص قال انه جاع
> ...


 

يا اخ شادو 

*اقرا المشاركات كامله من الاول *

*هتلاقى اجابات وافيه*

*لكنه مش بيفهم *

*هنموت نفسنا فى سبيل تفهيم الاغبياء ؟؟*​


----------



## جلفاوي (29 يوليو 2011)

معلش يا اذكياء المهم انني متأكد من انكم تعلمون جيدا ان القصة لا عبرة فيها ولا علاقة لها بالدرس ولا هم يحزنون وهي قصة مفتعلة وان تعبيرها لا يدل الا على ما قلته انا وليس انتم. وان السيد المسيح يستحيل ان يعتدي على ممتلكات الغير ولو اعتبرناها وقعت فعلا ((من باب الجدل))فالمسيح جااااااااع فعلا وانه اخطأ في معرفة هل بالشجرة تين ام لا وانه اعتدى على ممتلكات الغير وان هناك لبس هل يبست لتوها ام الى الغد كما لا يمكن ان تكون هناك عبرة من جماد لا ذنب له  ولن تجدوا مخرجا مشرفا لتبرير واقعة القصة او الاسطورة دي
وسلمولي على عقولكم يا اذكياء القرن 21


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يوليو 2011)

*لا يستحق الأمر ولا حتى كلمة

من لا يقدر أن يعى أن صاحب السلطان فى الحياة والموت بمجرد كلمة تخرج من فيه

أنه لا يمكن أن يكون بهذه الصفات الحقيرة التى وصفته بها

من لا يقدر أن يفهم ذلك ، من نفسه حتى وقبل أن نشرح له

هو فى حالة صعبة جداً ، لأنه مصمم على إتباع الشيطان المكّار والغدَّار والكذّاب والمفترى

فلا فائدة من الكلام معه
*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (29 يوليو 2011)

*فلتسمح لى ادارةالمنتدى ان اتعامل مع هذا الغبى*
*بعد اذن السادة المشرفين*​ 




> معلش يا اذكياء المهم انني متأكد من انكم تعلمون جيدا ان القصة لا عبرة فيها ولا علاقة لها بالدرس ولا هم يحزنون


 
ومين انت يا مسلم يا لقيط عشان تتاكد او تشك :t32:
القصه لا عبرة فيها للهالكين امثالك 
انت سبت الانجيل كله وجاى تاخد عبرة من شجرة التين؟؟؟ 
روح خد عبرة من المسح بالتلات حجرات :t32::t32:
اومص لسان عائشه  فى نهار رمضان :t32::t32:
دى العبر ولا بلاش :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:



> وهي قصة مفتعلة


 
*اثبت ايها المدع*
* ان كانت القصه مفتعله *
*لماذا لم يقل ذلك نبى النكاح والخراء لكم فى قرعانه* 
*هههههه اقصد قرانه :yahoo:*
*معلهشى ما هو كان اقرع برضه* :spor2::spor2:​ 


> وان تعبيرها لا يدل الا على ما قلته انا وليس انتم. وان السيد المسيح يستحيل ان يعتدي على ممتلكات الغير


 
*المسيح لا يعتدى على ممتلكات الغير *
*لانه مش زى محمد الحرامى*​ 


> *ولو اعتبرناها وقعت فعلا ((من باب الجدل))فالمسيح جااااااااع فعلا وانه اخطأ *


 
*اذا ارمى قرانك فى الزباله *
*او امسح بيه دبرك*
* زى ماعمل استاذ الجامعه فى السعوديه*
*لانه الانبياء لا يخطئون فى الاسلام يا اجهل من اتان*​ 


> وان هناك لبس هل يبست لتوها ام الى الغد كما لا يمكن ان تكون هناك عبرة من جماد لا ذنب له ولن تجدوا مخرجا مشرفا لتبرير واقعة القصة او الاسطورة دي


 
*لا تحملناغباءك  *
*هذا ماخلقت عليه *
*وقدحاولنا تنظيف عقلك من دين النكاح ولكنك مصمم على اتباع افجر خلق الله*​


> وسلمولي على عقولكم يا اذكياء القرن 21


 
*اوكى يا اكبر اغبياء الخليقه منذ وجدت*
 :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## جلفاوي (1 أغسطس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]مكانة محمد عليه افضل الصلاة وازكى السلام[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]تحبه تلميذة (شطّورةٌ) في (عين أزال) عندنا[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]تكتب في دفترها:[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]"إلا الرسول أحمدا[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]وصحبه الكرامْ"[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]وتسأل الدمية في أحضانها:[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] تهوينهُ ؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]تهزها من رأسها لكي تقول: إي نعمْ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]وبعدها تنامْ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]يحبه الحمام في قبابهِ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]يطير في ارتفاعة الأذان في أسرابهِ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ليدهش الأنظارْ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]تحبه منابر حطّمها الغزاة في آهاتها[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]في بصرة العراقِ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]أو في غروزَني[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]أو غزةِ الحصارْ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]تحبه صبية تذهب في صويحباتها[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]لتملأ الجرارْ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]تقول في حيائها[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]"أنقذنا من وأدنا"[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]وتمسح الدموع بالخمارْ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]تحبه نفسٌ هنا منفوسةٌ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]تحفر في زنزانةٍ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]بحرقة الأظفارْ:[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]" محمدٌ لم يأتِ بالسجون للأحرارْ .."[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]تنكسر الأظفار في نقوشها[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ويخجل الجدارْ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]تحبه قبائلٌ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]كانت هنا ظلالها[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]تدور حول النارْ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ترقص في طبولها وبينها[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]كؤوسها برغوة تدارْ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]قلائد العظام في رقابها[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]والمعبد الصخريُّ في بخورهِ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]همهمة الأحبارْ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]تحبه لأنهُ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]أخرجها من ليلها[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]لروعة النهارْ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]تحبه الصحراء في رمالها[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ما كانت الصحراءُ في مضارب الأعرابِ في سباسب القفارْ ؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ما كانت الصحراء في أولها ؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]هل غير لاتٍ وهوى[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]والغدرِ بالجوارْ ؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]هل غير سيفٍ جائرٍ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]وغارةٍ وثارْ ؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]تحبه القلوبُ في نبضاتها[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ما كانت القلوب في أهوائها من قبلهِ ؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ليلى وهندا والتي (.....)[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]مهتوكة الأستارْ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]وقربة الخمور في تمايلِ الخمّارْ ؟![/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]تحبه الزهور والنجوم والأفعال والأسماء والإعرابُ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]والسطور والأقلام والأفكارْ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]يحبه الجوريّ والنسرين والنوارْ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]يحبه النخيل والصفصاف والعرعارْ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]يحبهُ الهواء والخريف والرماد والتراب والغبارْ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]تحبه البهائم العجماء في رحمتهِ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]يحبه الكفارْ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]لكنهم يكابرون حبهُ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ويدفنون الحب في جوانح الأسرارْ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]تحبهُ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]يحبه[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]نحبه[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]لأننا نستنشق الهواء من أنفاسهِ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ودورة الدماء في عروقنا[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]من قلبه الكبير في عروقنا تُدارْ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]نحبهُ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]لأنه الهواء والأنفاس والنبضات والعيون والأرواح والأعمارْ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]نحبه لأنه بجملة بسيطة:[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]من أروع الأقدار في حياتنا[/FONT]*​


----------



## جلفاوي (1 أغسطس 2011)

يؤسفني كثيرا ان يكون مستوى مناقشتكم بهذا الوضع كنت اتمنى ان تكون حواراتنا بالعقل و المنطق و الاحترام المتبادل الخالي من الاستهزاء و التجريح واثارة الحفيظة لكنني وجدت قلوبكم خالية من اي وصية للسيد المسيح خالية من اي ذرة محبة او احترام للرأي الاخر ومملوءة بالكراهية و الحقد و السنتكم تتقطر بالكلام الغير اخلاقي ومن خلال مداخلتكم الاخيرة تذكرت قول احد الحكماء (( كل إناء بما فيه ينضح ))
ومع ذلك تمنياتي لكم بالهداية والرشاد ​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (1 أغسطس 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> يؤسفني كثيرا ان يكون مستوى مناقشتكم بهذا الوضع كنت اتمنى ان تكون حواراتنا بالعقل و المنطق و الاحترام المتبادل الخالي من الاستهزاء و التجريح واثارة الحفيظة لكنني وجدت قلوبكم خالية من اي وصية للسيد المسيح خالية من اي ذرة محبة او احترام للرأي الاخر ومملوءة بالكراهية و الحقد و السنتكم تتقطر بالكلام الغير اخلاقي ومن خلال مداخلتكم الاخيرة تذكرت قول احد الحكماء (( كل إناء بما فيه ينضح ))
> ومع ذلك تمنياتي لكم بالهداية والرشاد ​



*بص يا جلفاوى 
طبعا انت عارف انت عملت ايه 
اولا كذبت وادعيت اشياء علينا ونسب ت لينا اقوال لم نقلها وعندما قلت لك يا مسلم يا كذاب اين قلت ابتلعت لسانك 


ثانيا  قلت ان المسيح اخطا وهذا جهل وتدمير ليس لكتابنا المقدس بل لقرانك الذى شهد للمسيح انه الوحيد الذى لم يمسه الشيطان  وهو كلمه الله فان اخطاالمسيح يكون كلمه الله اخطا 


ثالثا يا جلفاوى  قلت ان المسيحح عتدى على ممتلكات الغير وانت تعرف ان المسيح هو الله المتجسد فله الارض وملؤها وهو الخالق وهو المالك 

رابعا  ظللت تتلوى وتلف وتدور حول القصه ولم تقتنع باى تفسر او رد لانك لم تاتى لتفهم بل لتجادل فقط ظنا منك انك حينما تفعل ذلك هنا ستدارى العجز المبين عن الرد على اسئلتنا فى قسم الاسلاميات 

تحيه لادارة المنتدى لسعه صدرها معك 
وعذرا لم اقصد اهانتك 
وان كان كل اناء ينضح بما فيه فابحث فى سيرة محمدوستعرف اناء رسولك*​


----------

